# Clean and Shiny



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

I have to recomend John for his site.

Great products

Easy to use

Great Service

And a man that will source product for you

Well Done.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh top recomendation from me too,even got lovely pakshak stuff, what more could you want, and now as members we get discount too


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Thumbs up from me - just wish he wasn't so damned close as temptation is there all the time!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Again top marks to John, his service is second to none, personal email reply's at nearly 10pm at night when you place an order, phone calls to check an order will be fine turning up and the delivery address you gave on a Staurday. A big thumbs up.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Top marks from me too. I've only put in 3 orders so far, and all have been superb.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Used him a couple of times too. Product range is great and so are the prices and delivery costs.  

Just ordered a lake county variable contact finishing pad to try out. Gonna get some packshack stuff too I think.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

john i need a big pakshak drying towel !!!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Placed my PakShack order with C&S today...can't wait for the stuff to arrive! They better be as good as everyone says they are!!


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

THE BEST...dont need to say anything else!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

*182_blue*



182_blue said:


> and now as members we get discount too


How do you get the discount?


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

*Doh!*

Ignore me - Just found it!


----------

